# Any PCT or AT "Thru Hikers" Advice on Headlamps?



## fleetparadox (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey there,

Was just wondering if there are any Pacific Crest Trail/ Appalachian Trail Hikers that would be willing to share their advice on headlamps?

I've noticed most long distance hikers use Princeton Tec/Petzl headlamps. Anyone use something like the Zebralight yet?

I'm thinking about someday (within 3 years) of doing the PCT and was just curious on gear.

Thanks.


----------



## nzbazza (Jun 9, 2008)

I haven't done the AT/PCT (I live in New Zealand) but I've done a LOT of tramping at night in all sorts of terrain and weather conditions and have used about 40 different LED headlamps over the years. In general terms any LED headlamp from Petzl/Black Diamond/Princeton Tec are good enough. Ones that come to mind are Petzl Tikka xp, Myo xp, BD Spot, PT Eos, Quad, Apex

I've used the Zebralight H50 with its 120 deg flood beam on several tramps(hiking) and find it brilliant around the campsite for task lighting but hopeless for night hiking anything other than a smooth trail. I haven't tried the newer model H30 that has a narrower 80 deg flood beam.

If you would like a more specific answer, post back here with how you're planning to use the HL and important features.

Are you planning to hike UL? Good lucking with the planning for the trip. I find it's almost enjoyable planning a major trip like that as actually doing it.


----------



## paulr (Jun 9, 2008)

I have the impression most PCT/AT hikers don't cover distance at night. They just carry some small flashlight or headlamp (I've heard of ultralight hikers bringing just a Photon II) in case they have to pee at night or something like that. Otherwise they hike in daylight, set up their tent in the evening, and sleep at night.

Speaking vicariously I think I'd take my PT Aurora, a 3aaa unit that's a bit less floody than the H50. I'd want to mod the Aurora with Nichia GS leds first. I'd take an Arc AAA or Fenix L0DCE as backup, plus my Garmin Geko GPS (powered by two AAA's) and my Sansa M260 FM radio/mp3 player (powered by one AAA). I'd probably stay with my AA-powered digicam, unfortunately (there were a few AAA-powered Sony's a while back but I wouldn't bother), unless a decent AAA-powered one comes out. So I'd standardize on AAA's for almost everything, and have a couple AAA-to-AA adapters for the camera just in case. But AA cameras will take a LOT of shots if you don't use the LCD display or flash very much.


----------



## half-watt (Jun 9, 2008)

two primary (yes, primary cells also are intended here by this term) criteria for Thru-Hiking:

1. availability of cells in "Trail Towns", and...

2. LONG burn time.


#1, above, frequently eliminates CR123A powered lights from consideration (since, in some cases, resupply is unlikely - unless you mail, ahead of time, to yourself, or have a family member mail to you at the right time, a package containing the CR123A's to a Trail Town). generally AA and AAA cells are most common, so that limits the choices. 9V cells might, on some occasions, be found also. alkalines were most commonly found. sometimes one could convince someone to allow use of their AC power to recharge, but since this can't be counted on, rechargeable cells are discouraged. however, solar chargers are used by some, though on the AT this would be worthless, IMO, due to tree cover. even my GPS didn't work well for continual tracking on eastern trails due to tree cover. taking readings when popping out into a clearing is a fine use and extends battery life of the GPS.

#2 means that either multi-5mm LED lights or a good, very low, long burning flashlight can be used. even though CR123A powered, a NovaTac 120T or 120P with a VERY LOW low (0.3 lumen, or a bit more - you want many scores of hours of burn-time, or carry a lot of CR123A cells), could be used, if a spare cell or two is packed (please see #1 above and the prev. paragraph also). however, the temptation to use more light could prove to be the downfall when the CR123A's are "burned" through. a 9V powered Pak-Lite makes a good task/proximity light due to it's two-level o.p. (on all but the "basic" model) and very long burn-time, especially in LO o.p. mode (600-1200 hrs, depending upon alk. vs. Li primary 9V battery).

a third, lesser important to some, but paramount to others (i.e., the UL backpacker crowd) is WEIGHT, with small and light being key. this eliminates, as you later posted, doing much nighttime trekking. i enjoyed nighttime trekking, especially in colder weather for it allowed me to lighten up on sleep system and clothing since i'd be on the move at the coldest hours with my body generating its own heat. therefore, larger, brighter, heavier headlamps were carried. this was more necessary, in my case, as i was usually 'solo', and not in a group. however, this often eliminated the weight savings, but still did allow a smaller pack to be carried, subject to food requirements between re-supply. this approach works better if a 4x5mm headlamp can be used, or a hi-power lighting device, using its lower/lowest o.p. mode(s). however, it the trail is too difficult to follow, or the terrain too technical/treacherous, then more light is needed and if on a Thru-Hike, IMO, it would be better to refrain from the nighttime navigation.

one other factor to consider is nighttime "bail-out". do you have enough light to perform such if an emergency situation arises?


----------



## Mercaptan (Jun 9, 2008)

paulr said:


> I have the impression most PCT/AT hikers don't cover distance at night. They just carry some small flashlight or headlamp (I've heard of ultralight hikers bringing just a Photon II) in case they have to pee at night or something like that. Otherwise they hike in daylight, set up their tent in the evening, and sleep at night.




From the 90 miles I've hiked of the PCT around Washington / British Columbia, this is correct. There are some parts that are absolutely impossible to pass in the dark, even if you have an HID. 

I carried a Yukon HL... the low was more than enough for seeing the ground and setting up the tent, really the only task one should use for a headlamp in this situation.

We covered these 90 miles in some 5 days and I developed leg problems from that. I'm not quite sure anyone would want to do it faster, especially when you hike that area for the scenery.


----------



## Mundele (Jun 9, 2008)

Used to backpack quite a bit on the AT before I had kids, and before I really found this site. Saw lots of Tikka and Zipka headlamps. THey've got long runtime and lots of flood. Flood is nice when you're in a tent or shelter (reading books, cooking, etc). Today I'd take a princeton tec EOS with the "scotch tape" mod (for flood and general utility), and a Streamlight Microstream (for convenience, throw). They both take AAA's.

If I was only taking one then it'd be the EOS. Buy lithium AAA's. They're lighter and last way longer than alkaline.

--Matt


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 9, 2008)

Half-Watt has covered the basic considerations. You need to think about your lighting needs and carry accordingly. If you are hiking exclusively in daylight, you may be able to get by with just a Photon for evening chores. If you are tackling more ambitious and unknown trails or cross country routes, you may want a light powerful enough to hike and route-find in the dark (especially in an emergency exodus). 

I tend to prefer a hand held for night hiking as I can carry it low and create some contrast ahead. Headlamps with their flat lighting can hide the little dips and trips that may lurk ahead on the trail. I'm not familiar with the AT but in the Sierra's, you are usually within a day or two of civilization. That's 8 to 16 hours of darkness to contend with in an emergency. I usually have a fenix P1Dce and two cr123's on hand for route-finding and nightime retreat. 

Photons will do the job in camp. The PT Aurora is very reliable in and around camp - it's light weight and seems to burn forever on 3 AAA's. Personally, I have fallen in love with my zebra H50 which sees use almost daily. I wouldn 't hesitate to take it backpacking. Regarding batteries, I would recommend only lithium AA and AAA primaries. They are indeed a little lighter than alkalines and they burn longer, especially in colder climes. 

Finally, technology is moving fast and if you are purchasing specifically for your future hike, wait and see what new and more efficient lights emerge. Two to three years may bring serious improvements in lighting.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 10, 2008)

I have done some of the AT. I own 2 PT Aurora headlamps and a PT Apex. The Apex puts out a ton of light both flood and spot.

















But the problem with bigger headlamps is weight and bulk. Often people don't fully understand just how long these trails are. Sure the numbers can be looked up on line. But this is not the same as being face to face with the reality of it.







I use the smaller PT.






So much lighter. I don't know if the westcoast trail has shelters every 10 miles or so but my advice is not to hike though the dark if running late. Set up camp before dusk. The headlamp is used for camp work etc. I do need something with more output than my Aurora as sometimes I don't follow my own advice. 

I would like something just as small or better yet smaller but with more light. Not certain what to get too. Still the Aurora did do it's job.


----------



## photonhoer (Jun 10, 2008)

Take a look at http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178839 for my review of the Zebralight in what I think would be a similar situation to your PCT/AT hiking - except we were in the jungle. 

I have backpacked for 25+ years, and I rate the Zebralight flat out excellent for camp work - simply the best light I have ever used in this context.

For more demanding path finding in the dark, I would use a fenix L2D, suing same AA batts. I don'[t like hiking in the dark - too many chances for things to go wrong, so I would not bring a light intended for that use. The Zebra/Fenix combo could however get you through a whole night of emergency path finding if you had to.


----------



## Senorpablo (Jun 10, 2008)

I used to do quite a bit of backpacking in the Sierra's. 

Although I haven't used it on the trail, I really like the Black Diamond Spot. I used it for three straight nights surveying a dark racetrack. I didn't need the most powerful setting and it was plenty bright. The battery life was excellent, and for the 15+ hours I used it I never replaced the batteries I started with. I found the size and functionality of the spot to be excellent.


----------



## MY (Jun 10, 2008)

I have hiked the AT through Virginia and the PCT through California so have some experience with hiking and lights. In my humble opinion, the Zebralight H30 is the best light for your needs - incredibly small, bright, and long running. Unfortunately the 123 batteries are different than the AAs needed for my Garmin GPS but the light last such a long time that carrying a few extras would not add any weight. Most people on the AT mail ahead package drops at strategic points and you could restock on the batts at that time. The upcoming Zebralight H51 (AA) would be ideal in terms of battery standardization. The current ZL H50's beam is too broad if you have to do much hiking at night. Having used just about every headlight made in the past 10 years, I would say that the ZL 30 has made all the other lights obsolete for long distance hiking. The ZL 51 will be even be better. 

Regards


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 10, 2008)

Personally, I don't think the wide angle of the current H50 is bad at all for hiking. As an experiment, I used it as my primary light for my last day of caving and found that it was excellent for lighting up small to medium sized passages and rooms. The terrain in caves is very irregular and the H50 never made it difficult to climb, crawl, and squeeze my way through anything.

What I especially like about it is how the wide angle illuminates EVERYTHING in my field of vision.

Sure, it does not throw incredibly far, but that is not what it was meant to do. And for a hiker needing to save space/weight and wanting to do any task around camp each night, it would be a perfect fit for me. It would certainly be my top choice and I have a LOT of headlamps I use. . .


----------



## half-watt (Jun 10, 2008)

IMO, ZL (30 or 50, though for Thru-Hiking the 50 is a better choice due to the availability of batteries) is fine for task/proximity lighting. 

however, again IMO, it would be a poor choice for most of the trails i used to find myself on, especially when they were unfamiliar. i have my own quite arbitrary requirement, on most trails, of a minimum of 30' throw to enable me to pick out faded, low contrast blazes on rocks and tree trunks. as such, in my case (YMMV), any ZL light would not work for me and my age degraded low light vision. sure, i can hike a simple foot path with it, but not a more rugged unfamiliar trail, or pick out a good route for scrambling up a rocky slope/incline.

just as others have already mentioned, the light output on the lowest setting is fine for most in camp task/proximity lighting, with medium available if it is ever needed in camp. when coupled with an 84-88 hr low output burn-time, either ZL would more than suffice. another aspect of the ZL that might appeal to some is that it works well for task/proximity lighting purposes both when worn as a headlamp, or clipped to the neck/chest area of some clothing (i'm assuming here that in camp one is not wearing their pack and so can't clip it to a sternum strap or shoulder strap webbing).


----------



## grrickar (Jul 9, 2008)

I have not done a thru hike but have section hiked over 300 miles of the AT, with one of those sections being 138 miles. I used a PrincetonTec Aurora to hike some at night, and my guess is we hiked about 10 miles in the dark - starting under lamp, and finishing under. With night adapted eyes you don't need much. I have 4 headlamps, and the one I use a lot is a cheap River Rock one that takes AAAs. I have PrincetonTec Photon I have never used, the aforementioned RR and Aurora, and my new lamp (my new favorite) is the PT Tikka XP. 

Most thru hikers go ultralight, so anything that is not light weight or multi-use gets tossed pretty quick. I would say if you find a thru and ask them, they have the lightest headlamp they could find. When you are carrying everything on your back 2000+ miles, ounces count...

I have seen a lot of people hiking at night on the AT. In the summer it is cooler, and sometimes weather or injury forces people to make up miles for the day by hiking at night. I have done it numerous times, either by virtue of being too slow hiking in the day or because we wanted to reach a town by a particular day so we had to hike much further than we had daylight to do.


----------



## hopkins (Jul 12, 2008)

grrickar; I have PrincetonTec Photon I have never used said:


> Does PT make a Tikka XP? Or is it Petzl?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jul 14, 2008)

First, I want to mention that I have never hiked the PCT or the AT. I have however backpacked in through many of the trails in the Sierra Nevadas, the San Gorgonio Mountains, and Mt. San Jacinto. Most of my trips only lasted 4 or 5 days. I have used a lot of different flashlights and headlights in my travels and seen what other people use. IMHO, here's some important requirements for a through-hiking headlight:
1. Weigh- get something under four ounces.
2. Durability- this headlight might be crushed in the bottom of your backpack and you can't afford for it to break. It needs to be built to last. If it stops working at night, you could be stranded until morning or walk off a cliff if you continue your hike.
3. Waterproof- If you go backpacking for months, it is going to rain sooner or later. Even if it doesn't, condensation rains down on you in the morning from you tent and everything can get wet.
4. Availability of batteries- You'll want something that takes AAs or AAAs so you can buy replacements anywhere. Lithium batteries are lighter and last longer, but they are expensive and they smell. You may have to put lithium batteries in a bear canister to avoid attracting bears.
5. Ease of changing batteries- This is often overlooked when choosing the lightest headlight. Don't buy one that requires a screwdriver to change the batteries. The screwdriver will add too much weight and #0 phillips head screws will strip out long before the journey is over.
6. Multiple brightness levels- Sometimes you need more light to find a trail, sometimes you just need to see the trail in front of you, and sometimes you just need enough light to read a book or walk around camp with night adapted eyes. Look for a headlight with the three levels that best match what you need for these three tasks. I like a light with an hour on high (regulated), all night long on medium, and longer on low. You should find a light with a medium level that you can comfortably hike all night long (you'll want this if you don't bring a spare light to see how to change the batteries).
Just to let you know, my favorite headlight for backpacking has been a PT Quad. It's the only high end, sub 4 oz. headlight that is waterproof, current regulated, has multiple brightness levels, can use alkaline, lithium, and rechargeable batteries, and has low battery warnings. Petzl and Black Diamond say not to use lithium batteries (they fry the l.e.d.s). I have a friend that hikes the John Muir Trail about once a year. He uses a Petzl Tikka Plus headlight. Cree headlights will be the most efficient, but there are very few that are tough, waterproof, or don't have bugs to work out in their U.I. Also, remember that one cell lights are less likely to have the long tail of diminishing brightness. They'll just go dead when there isn't enough power to run the regulation circuit. Most l.e.d.s need about 3.5 volts to operate and that means using 3 1.5volt cells or more if you want the longest runtime.


----------



## hopkins (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellent comments Hooked.
I'll agree you need a headlamp but not a real powerful one. Multimodes rule!
Lower the weight the better.

This summer the planet Jupitor comes up at sunset and I've noticed its 
light added to the rest of the stars really helps to illuminate the ground.
(if the moon is not up that is). and is just enough to move carefully. 

And for example a single 5mm nichia LED draining 20ma from
3AAA batteries (w/ a resistor in series)
is completely fine for people with night adapted vision. (40hrs runtime)

I read a trip report once of 2 climbers that hiked down from Half Dome in the dark after climbing the Snakedike route, with only a cheap little keychain
LED light. They made it but wished they had headlamps all the way down.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 16, 2008)

here is another 130 posts on the subject:

Backpacking light ideas for new member


----------



## cdev (Jul 17, 2008)

My wife and I used the tikka xp on both the PCT,the AT and the Bibbulmun track in Australia. They've survived, in total, over 12 months of hiking, being used almost every night for reading, setting up camp etc and for a bunch of night hiking. (mostly in the desert/southern california). They have been dropped more times than I can remember, on rocks, into muddy pools etc. they've been trodden on and generally abused without failing so far and I would happily recommend them to anyone looking for a reliable light. The multi level function is useful though I find we use the lowest setting for everything except night hiking, when we use the most powerful setting. The diffuser stays on the whole time, it's one of the big benefits of this light, except for the rare occasion when you hear something freaky in the middle of the night and use the super power button to scare that giant bear away..hopefully. We are based in the UK most of the time so our choice of headlamp was dictated by what was available here, (no princeton tec or black diamond stuff), but judging from the things I saw on the trails I was pretty happy with our decision. The only real downside is that it's very bright in the tent so if you want to read and your tent partner is thinking of sleep, they could get annoyed..


----------



## hopkins (Jul 20, 2008)

just have to pull your stocking cap down over your eyes to block out 
LED light from the Tikka XP or any other light...simple.
...bought my nieces each a Tikka XP for Christmas. I've got reports they use them to read in bed and to gain a tactical advantage during neighborhood
snowball fights.
....The quality plastic used by Petzl in all their lights makes a big difference
in survivability.
Many other Mfg's headlamps have had cracks reported in the plastic parts.


----------

